# How can an American Join?



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Rob Kobold <rckobold@yahoo.com>* on *Wed, 8 Mar 2000 22:03:08 -0800 (PST)*
I have a quick question,
Is it possible, and if so how, for an American to join
the Canadian Army.  I was in the American Army and I
met a lot of Canadians, but when I tried getting info
about joining your army off the web it didn‘t seem
likely.  Does anyone know any Americans who have done
it, and if so, How????
Thanks,
Rob Kobold
====
"Language is a poor enough means of communication, I think we should use every damn word we‘ve got"
Henry Drummond Spencer Tracey, on profanity, "Inherit the Wind"
Thank you for writing me, it gets lonely at the top. Please write again, and, VOTE GREEN!!!!
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
 http://im.yahoo.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ted Underhill and Heidi Schmidt <edward@IslandNet.com>* on *Thu, 09 Mar 2000 10:30:10 -0800*
It is possible to enrol in the Armed Forces with Landed Immigrant status
however I believe that once enroled you have only three years to obtain
your Canadian Citizenship.  Corrections?
Ted Underhill
At 10:03 PM 3/8/2000 -0800, you wrote:
>
>
>I have a quick question,
>
>Is it possible, and if so how, for an American to join
>the Canadian Army.  I was in the American Army and I
>met a lot of Canadians, but when I tried getting info
>about joining your army off the web it didn‘t seem
>likely.  Does anyone know any Americans who have done
>it, and if so, How????
>
>Thanks,
>
>Rob Kobold
>
>====
>"Language is a poor enough means of communication, I think we should use
every damn word we‘ve got"
>Henry Drummond Spencer Tracey, on profanity, "Inherit the Wind"
>Thank you for writing me, it gets lonely at the top. Please write again,
and, VOTE GREEN!!!!
>
>
>__________________________________________________
>Do You Yahoo!?
>Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
>http://im.yahoo.com
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
>
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Glenndon Whitaker <whitaker@infantry.com>* on *Thu, 09 Mar 2000 16:20:39 -0500*
Hi,
I think you can enlist in the reserves with Landed Immigrant Status, but to
enlist in the Regular Force or become a reserve of reg force officer, you
need to have your citizenship.
Glenndon
Ted Underhill and Heidi Schmidt wrote:
> It is possible to enrol in the Armed Forces with Landed Immigrant status
> however I believe that once enroled you have only three years to obtain
> your Canadian Citizenship.  Corrections?
>
> Ted Underhill
>
> At 10:03 PM 3/8/2000 -0800, you wrote:
> >
> >
> >I have a quick question,
> >
> >Is it possible, and if so how, for an American to join
> >the Canadian Army.  I was in the American Army and I
> >met a lot of Canadians, but when I tried getting info
> >about joining your army off the web it didn‘t seem
> >likely.  Does anyone know any Americans who have done
> >it, and if so, How????
> >
> >Thanks,
> >
> >Rob Kobold
> >
> >====
> >"Language is a poor enough means of communication, I think we should use
> every damn word we‘ve got"
> >Henry Drummond Spencer Tracey, on profanity, "Inherit the Wind"
> >Thank you for writing me, it gets lonely at the top. Please write again,
> and, VOTE GREEN!!!!
> >
> >
> >__________________________________________________
> >Do You Yahoo!?
> >Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
> >http://im.yahoo.com
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> >
> >
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Scott Lloyd" <elscotto@sprint.ca>* on *Thu, 9 Mar 2000 18:40:44 -0400*
A landed immigrant can only join the Canadian Forces Primary Reserve....
once they get Citezenship there are no restrictions
Scott
-----Original Message-----
From: Ted Underhill and Heidi Schmidt 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: March 9, 2000 2:33 PM
Subject: Re: How can an American Join?
>It is possible to enrol in the Armed Forces with Landed Immigrant status
>however I believe that once enroled you have only three years to obtain
>your Canadian Citizenship.  Corrections?
>
>Ted Underhill
>
>
>At 10:03 PM 3/8/2000 -0800, you wrote:
>>
>>
>>I have a quick question,
>>
>>Is it possible, and if so how, for an American to join
>>the Canadian Army.  I was in the American Army and I
>>met a lot of Canadians, but when I tried getting info
>>about joining your army off the web it didn‘t seem
>>likely.  Does anyone know any Americans who have done
>>it, and if so, How????
>>
>>Thanks,
>>
>>Rob Kobold
>>
>>====
>>"Language is a poor enough means of communication, I think we should use
>every damn word we‘ve got"
>>Henry Drummond Spencer Tracey, on profanity, "Inherit the Wind"
>>Thank you for writing me, it gets lonely at the top. Please write again,
>and, VOTE GREEN!!!!
>>
>>
>>__________________________________________________
>>Do You Yahoo!?
>>Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
>>http://im.yahoo.com
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>>
>>
>>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gilmour" <jgilmour@atsrecruitment.com>* on *Fri, 10 Mar 2000 09:19:37 -0500*
Yeah you have to become a Canadian citizen !
-----Original Message-----
From: Rob Kobold 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Thursday, March 09, 2000 1:08 AM
Subject: How can an American Join?
>
>
>I have a quick question,
>
>Is it possible, and if so how, for an American to join
>the Canadian Army.  I was in the American Army and I
>met a lot of Canadians, but when I tried getting info
>about joining your army off the web it didn‘t seem
>likely.  Does anyone know any Americans who have done
>it, and if so, How????
>
>Thanks,
>
>Rob Kobold
>
>====
>"Language is a poor enough means of communication, I think we should use
every damn word we‘ve got"
>Henry Drummond Spencer Tracey, on profanity, "Inherit the Wind"
>Thank you for writing me, it gets lonely at the top. Please write again,
and, VOTE GREEN!!!!
>
>
>__________________________________________________
>Do You Yahoo!?
>Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
>http://im.yahoo.com
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Dillon" <probsj@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Fri, 10 Mar 2000 22:21:04 PST*
  Dear John,
I was reading your message about wanting to join the canadian army and was 
rather shocked as to why an americain would want to join.  I‘m not putting 
you down by any means it is just that the americain military has a lot more 
to offer than the canadian.
It is true that a canadian soldier has about 3 times the amount of training 
as an americain but there are terrible draw backs.
First and fore most the pay.  americain soldiers are paid much more than 
canadian.  Some canadian soldiers had to take their families to soup 
kitchens to be able to feed them.  Recent pay raises have somewhat dimmed 
that problem but they‘re not totally abolished.
Secondly the canadian military is becoming to too dangerous.  Our soldiers 
are not allowed to use land mines at all, making it more difficult to defend 
against silent advancing enemys.  Our soldiers hand pistols were all taken 
away due to logistical problems.  Personal Equipment hasn‘t been updated 
since the 1960‘s and isn‘t going to be issued until 2002.  The once world 
renowed air-bourne has been cut back to 3 small support companies and rumor 
from a few connections w the military say it will be totally abolished next 
year.  Also, think numbers.  They always say saftey in numbers and that is 
not what the military has.  Recent reg force counts peg the infantry at a 
round 5000 plus maybe 5000 reserves.
If you are looking for great training, extremely compatant leadership, and a 
well equiped military i would recomend the british.  But if i were you i‘d 
keep away from the canadian rusting military.
    JOHN!!!
>From: "John Gilmour" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: How can an American Join?
>Date: Fri, 10 Mar 2000 09:19:37 -0500
>
>Yeah you have to become a Canadian citizen !
>
>
>-----Original Message-----
>From: Rob Kobold 
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>Date: Thursday, March 09, 2000 1:08 AM
>Subject: How can an American Join?
>
>
> >
> >
> >I have a quick question,
> >
> >Is it possible, and if so how, for an American to join
> >the Canadian Army.  I was in the American Army and I
> >met a lot of Canadians, but when I tried getting info
> >about joining your army off the web it didn‘t seem
> >likely.  Does anyone know any Americans who have done
> >it, and if so, How????
> >
> >Thanks,
> >
> >Rob Kobold
> >
> >====
> >"Language is a poor enough means of communication, I think we should use
>every damn word we‘ve got"
> >Henry Drummond Spencer Tracey, on profanity, "Inherit the Wind"
> >Thank you for writing me, it gets lonely at the top. Please write again,
>and, VOTE GREEN!!!!
> >
> >
> >__________________________________________________
> >Do You Yahoo!?
> >Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
> >http://im.yahoo.com
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Rob Kobold <rckobold@yahoo.com>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 01:53:53 -0800 (PST)*
Dear John,
Thanks for the advice.  I‘ve been an American soldier
though, and I‘m really looking for something
different.  I would try the Brits, but unfortunately
it deosn‘t look like they take foriegners.  As far as
pay goes, I was hoping to try for an officers slot. 
I‘ve met immigrants to the US who became officers, so
I‘m trying to find someone else who will allow that. 
Australia seems promising.  If you can offer any help 
with my endeavors, I‘d appreciate it.
Rob Kobold
====
"Language is a poor enough means of communication, I think we should use every damn word we‘ve got"
Henry Drummond Spencer Tracey, on profanity, "Inherit the Wind"
Thank you for writing me, it gets lonely at the top. Please write again, and, VOTE GREEN!!!!
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
 http://im.yahoo.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gilmour" <jgilmour@atsrecruitment.com>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 08:46:55 -0500*
I THINK THAT YOU WOULD HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM WITH THE AUSTRALIAN FORCES AS
YOU WOULD WITH THE CANADIAN  BRITISH, THAT BEING THE QUESTION OF
CITIZENSHIP, WHY NOT TRY THE FRENCH OR SPANISH FOREIGN LEGIONS .
-----Original Message-----
From: Rob Kobold 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Saturday, March 11, 2000 4:59 AM
Subject: Re: How can an American Join?
>
>
>Dear John,
>
>Thanks for the advice.  I‘ve been an American soldier
>though, and I‘m really looking for something
>different.  I would try the Brits, but unfortunately
>it deosn‘t look like they take foriegners.  As far as
>pay goes, I was hoping to try for an officers slot.
>I‘ve met immigrants to the US who became officers, so
>I‘m trying to find someone else who will allow that.
>Australia seems promising.  If you can offer any help
>with my endeavors, I‘d appreciate it.
>
>Rob Kobold
>
>====
>"Language is a poor enough means of communication, I think we should use
every damn word we‘ve got"
>Henry Drummond Spencer Tracey, on profanity, "Inherit the Wind"
>Thank you for writing me, it gets lonely at the top. Please write again,
and, VOTE GREEN!!!!
>
>
>__________________________________________________
>Do You Yahoo!?
>Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
>http://im.yahoo.com
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"sgt. RASKUL" <raskul89@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 18:07:34 GMT*
hello, i hear you are an American soldier who is looking for action?
By any chance were you in the Gulf?I was but i saw no action.I was both in 
the Canadian army, the US regular forces, and the Rangers.I love the army 
but i suggest you stay in the US ARMY because it is good in many ways, but 
if you are looking for something new and want to have a new learning 
experience can i suggest to you that the RUSSIANS wouldn‘t mined recruiting 
at all. Hey if you are looking for action against 700 rebels in a village, 
that average 70 to 100 kills a day, where you have an army ten times as much 
but still haven‘t beat a bunch of rebels, you might win the war, and i don‘t 
think they care where you are from.But if you just want to serve, not really 
go to war
i would suggest that you join an English speaking country, Britain 
Australia, not really Canada, or go to Africa and become a merk.hehehe!
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Dillon" <probsj@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 10:27:49 PST*
It is harder for an americain to join the british comenwealth forces but for 
a canadian it is easy.  I"m looking into the royal marines and all i have to 
do is apply, go to britian, take the enterance test and they‘ll let me know. 
  I‘m sure americains can do the same, with maybe a little bit more of a run 
around.
  JOHN!!!
>From: "John Gilmour" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: How can an American Join?
>Date: Sat, 11 Mar 2000 08:46:55 -0500
>
>I THINK THAT YOU WOULD HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM WITH THE AUSTRALIAN FORCES AS
>YOU WOULD WITH THE CANADIAN  BRITISH, THAT BEING THE QUESTION OF
>CITIZENSHIP, WHY NOT TRY THE FRENCH OR SPANISH FOREIGN LEGIONS .
>
>
>-----Original Message-----
>From: Rob Kobold 
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>Date: Saturday, March 11, 2000 4:59 AM
>Subject: Re: How can an American Join?
>
>
> >
> >
> >Dear John,
> >
> >Thanks for the advice.  I‘ve been an American soldier
> >though, and I‘m really looking for something
> >different.  I would try the Brits, but unfortunately
> >it deosn‘t look like they take foriegners.  As far as
> >pay goes, I was hoping to try for an officers slot.
> >I‘ve met immigrants to the US who became officers, so
> >I‘m trying to find someone else who will allow that.
> >Australia seems promising.  If you can offer any help
> >with my endeavors, I‘d appreciate it.
> >
> >Rob Kobold
> >
> >====
> >"Language is a poor enough means of communication, I think we should use
>every damn word we‘ve got"
> >Henry Drummond Spencer Tracey, on profanity, "Inherit the Wind"
> >Thank you for writing me, it gets lonely at the top. Please write again,
>and, VOTE GREEN!!!!
> >
> >
> >__________________________________________________
> >Do You Yahoo!?
> >Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
> >http://im.yahoo.com
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gilmour" <jgilmour@atsrecruitment.com>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 13:28:49 -0500*
Sgt.Raskul, how do you suppose an American citizen could join either the UK,
Canadian or Australian Armed Forces when they all have entry restricted to
citizens of their respective countries,  besides the US technically doesn‘t
allow dual citizenship for its nationals .
-----Original Message-----
From: sgt. RASKUL 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Saturday, March 11, 2000 1:18 PM
Subject: How can an American join?
>hello, i hear you are an American soldier who is looking for action?
>By any chance were you in the Gulf?I was but i saw no action.I was both in
>the Canadian army, the US regular forces, and the Rangers.I love the army
>but i suggest you stay in the US ARMY because it is good in many ways, but
>if you are looking for something new and want to have a new learning
>experience can i suggest to you that the RUSSIANS wouldn‘t mined recruiting
>at all. Hey if you are looking for action against 700 rebels in a village,
>that average 70 to 100 kills a day, where you have an army ten times as
much
>but still haven‘t beat a bunch of rebels, you might win the war, and i
don‘t
>think they care where you are from.But if you just want to serve, not
really
>go to war
>i would suggest that you join an English speaking country, Britain
>Australia, not really Canada, or go to Africa and become a merk.hehehe!
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gilmour" <jgilmour@atsrecruitment.com>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 13:50:51 -0500*
Well to join up with the Brits‘ I still believe that you must at least live
in the UK for a certain amount of time .  It may help if you can trace
British ancestry to at least your Grandparents to get your residency status
!
-----Original Message-----
From: John Dillon 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Saturday, March 11, 2000 1:34 PM
Subject: Re: How can an American Join?
>
>It is harder for an americain to join the british comenwealth forces but
for
>a canadian it is easy.  I"m looking into the royal marines and all i have
to
>do is apply, go to britian, take the enterance test and they‘ll let me
know.
>  I‘m sure americains can do the same, with maybe a little bit more of a
run
>around.
>
>  JOHN!!!
>>From: "John Gilmour" 
>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>To: 
>>Subject: Re: How can an American Join?
>>Date: Sat, 11 Mar 2000 08:46:55 -0500
>>
>>I THINK THAT YOU WOULD HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM WITH THE AUSTRALIAN FORCES AS
>>YOU WOULD WITH THE CANADIAN  BRITISH, THAT BEING THE QUESTION OF
>>CITIZENSHIP, WHY NOT TRY THE FRENCH OR SPANISH FOREIGN LEGIONS .
>>
>>
>>-----Original Message-----
>>From: Rob Kobold 
>>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>>Date: Saturday, March 11, 2000 4:59 AM
>>Subject: Re: How can an American Join?
>>
>>
>> >
>> >
>> >Dear John,
>> >
>> >Thanks for the advice.  I‘ve been an American soldier
>> >though, and I‘m really looking for something
>> >different.  I would try the Brits, but unfortunately
>> >it deosn‘t look like they take foriegners.  As far as
>> >pay goes, I was hoping to try for an officers slot.
>> >I‘ve met immigrants to the US who became officers, so
>> >I‘m trying to find someone else who will allow that.
>> >Australia seems promising.  If you can offer any help
>> >with my endeavors, I‘d appreciate it.
>> >
>> >Rob Kobold
>> >
>> >====
>> >"Language is a poor enough means of communication, I think we should use
>>every damn word we‘ve got"
>> >Henry Drummond Spencer Tracey, on profanity, "Inherit the Wind"
>> >Thank you for writing me, it gets lonely at the top. Please write again,
>>and, VOTE GREEN!!!!
>> >
>> >
>> >__________________________________________________
>> >Do You Yahoo!?
>> >Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
>> >http://im.yahoo.com
>> >--------------------------------------------------------
>> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> >message body.
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"william durrant" <gunner10@sprint.ca>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 14:06:56 -0500*
Sgt Raskul
ok....it has to be said. I  a don‘t believe for a second that you are a
member of the CF. b don‘t believe you were in the gulf.  c don‘t believe
you were a Ranger..I recall someone asking you to send which unit you were
inand you didn‘t answer
You should probably find another forum to spout your bull ****...I‘m sure
most of the members of this mailer aren‘t buying it.  However, I do consider
myself a fair Sgt. a real Sgt. So if you are a professional career soldier
it shouldn‘t be difficult for you to answer a few questions, should it.
1. what are the 10 principals of leadership?
2. after which point may you smoke during a mess dinner?
3. what does the Royal Cipher say?
4. how many squads is the present arms drill movement broken down to for the
purpose of instruction?
5. what brand of shoes are we issued with?
I don‘t believe any of these questions are too difficult for a seasoned
veteran like yourself.
-bill
----- Original Message -----
From: sgt. RASKUL 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 1:07 PM
Subject: How can an American join?
> hello, i hear you are an American soldier who is looking for action?
> By any chance were you in the Gulf?I was but i saw no action.I was both in
> the Canadian army, the US regular forces, and the Rangers.I love the army
> but i suggest you stay in the US ARMY because it is good in many ways, but
> if you are looking for something new and want to have a new learning
> experience can i suggest to you that the RUSSIANS wouldn‘t mined
recruiting
> at all. Hey if you are looking for action against 700 rebels in a village,
> that average 70 to 100 kills a day, where you have an army ten times as
much
> but still haven‘t beat a bunch of rebels, you might win the war, and i
don‘t
> think they care where you are from.But if you just want to serve, not
really
> go to war
> i would suggest that you join an English speaking country, Britain
> Australia, not really Canada, or go to Africa and become a merk.hehehe!
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 12:23:47 -0700*
--------------130C740BF2A8399FF3492CA6
Bill,
        Me thinks you may be right. I find ‘Sgt Raskul‘ a wee bit suspicious.
Seeing as he just left a request about the enfields and Kosovo. I‘m sure he‘s
monitoring the means right now. C‘mon Sgt Raskul, let‘s hear your answers so you
may prove us wrong...
Francois an ex-Cpl Arseneault
william durrant wrote:
> Sgt Raskul
> ok....it has to be said. I  a don‘t believe for a second that you are a
> member of the CF. b don‘t believe you were in the gulf.  c don‘t believe
> you were a Ranger..I recall someone asking you to send which unit you were
> inand you didn‘t answer
> You should probably find another forum to spout your bull ****...I‘m sure
> most of the members of this mailer aren‘t buying it.  However, I do consider
> myself a fair Sgt. a real Sgt. So if you are a professional career soldier
> it shouldn‘t be difficult for you to answer a few questions, should it.
> 1. what are the 10 principals of leadership?
> 2. after which point may you smoke during a mess dinner?
> 3. what does the Royal Cipher say?
> 4. how many squads is the present arms drill movement broken down to for the
> purpose of instruction?
> 5. what brand of shoes are we issued with?
> I don‘t believe any of these questions are too difficult for a seasoned
> veteran like yourself.
> -bill
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: sgt. RASKUL 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 1:07 PM
> Subject: How can an American join?
>
> > hello, i hear you are an American soldier who is looking for action?
> > By any chance were you in the Gulf?I was but i saw no action.I was both in
> > the Canadian army, the US regular forces, and the Rangers.I love the army
> > but i suggest you stay in the US ARMY because it is good in many ways, but
> > if you are looking for something new and want to have a new learning
> > experience can i suggest to you that the RUSSIANS wouldn‘t mined
> recruiting
> > at all. Hey if you are looking for action against 700 rebels in a village,
> > that average 70 to 100 kills a day, where you have an army ten times as
> much
> > but still haven‘t beat a bunch of rebels, you might win the war, and i
> don‘t
> > think they care where you are from.But if you just want to serve, not
> really
> > go to war
> > i would suggest that you join an English speaking country, Britain
> > Australia, not really Canada, or go to Africa and become a merk.hehehe!
> > ______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------130C740BF2A8399FF3492CA6
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------130C740BF2A8399FF3492CA6--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 12:42:12 -0700*
I disagree about your comments joining the Canadian Army.  
Eqpt.  I think the Canadian Army has come a long way
in addressing issues that arose from the 80s and early 90s.  By 2004,
the army will have
been re-eqpt with Bison, Coyote, LAV, LEAPC, Leo C2, Light Guns, new
CADPAT uniforms, gortex eqpt all of 1 CMBG has it with the remaining
Res F,etc to get it shortly, and the list goes on.  
Leadership.  CF officers for all their perceived shortcomings are
extremely capable and adaptable.  They are trained at a high standard
and their capabilities are well known to our allies.  I think we are
moving into a more fitting professional development profile that will
benefit the CF in the future for example a degreed officer corps and
further emphasis on operational training.  I do think the US takes a
better approach to officer development.
Sr NCOs.  I would doubt that anyone would argue that we produce some of
the best NCOs in the world.  The difference between a US Sgt and a
Canadian Sgt are night and day.  However, as the senior levels ie US
Sgt Major and Canadian MWO/CWO I think we haven‘t done enough to
prepare them for a modern Army.  For instance, US Sgt Major‘s go on a
year long course in Fort Bliss to prepare them, their career development
includes university accreditation, etc.  I don‘t think leaving the
"dress, drill and deportment" terms of reference for a CWO is fully
utilizing his talents.  At the same time, the CF has to provide him/her
with the training.
Soldiers.  Again, man for man, I think our soldiers are some of the best
in the world.  I think we are going to have to revisit the idea that
soldiers have to be trained to be "all singing - all dancing" as its‘
not cost effective.  But is US style soldier training the answer?  I
don‘t know, but it works for them, and our system is unaffordable.  
Pay - yes it‘s tough to raise a family on a Pte wage, however, it is
this way for all Canadians entering into their first job.  A soldier
with 8 years in is making approx $40K.  Is this unreasonable?  The
average family wage family of 4 is $55K.
Anyway, we have/will have state of the art eqpt, our soldiers and
leaders are good, and pay is acceptable.  What‘s left to complain about? 
Training - Anyone around in the 80s?  I remember being on exercise from
1 Mar - 15 Jun in Shilo and Wx.  Bivouac at the end of Casino Trail in
Shilo.  Bivouac in Wx or Suffield with showers, sprawling modular,
satelitte TV, moview, rec runs in Wx proper, etc.  Was this an efficient
use of resources.  Not really.  1 CMBG for the last couple of years has
been focussed on short, focused exercises with a definite aim.  Yes,
there are a variety of reasons for it, however, I think we are getting
more bang for our buck now, and soldiers, are sitting in bivouacs, less.
Gender Equity/SHARP/Diversity - Ah, the bane of our existence, to some. 
However, I think the military needed to to be brought into the 21st
century I know, not til next yr.  For the most of us, it wasn‘t that
big an issue, however, systemically, we did not deal with those
soldiers, NCOs and officers who didn‘t like women, blacks, asians,
reservists, regulars, etc.  Quite simply we failed to enforce our own
policies and the sensationalistic stories from MacLeans‘, Somalia,
Bakovici, etc were our failures - THE MEDIA DIDN‘T INVENT THEM.  When
the traveling roadshows for these prgms came to brief us, most of us
said "OK, I understood it the first time, the tenth time is now
annoying." The trouble is employment equity, etc has now become
bueaurcatically entrenched in NDHQ and it is suffering from serious
mission creep.  But really, this issue doesn‘t effect the soldier on the
ground.
Operations - Yes, we are more heavily tasked then at any time since
Korea.  However, part of our "job" is to go overseas and I think we are
affected by poor management, vice, not enough soldiers.  Let‘s say we
are depl approx 7K pers overseas each year once Kosovo is finished, it
will be alot less.  Our military is 60K, the amount overseas is less
then 15 each year.  The problem is, it is mostly drawn from one
source..the army. To alleviate this the CDS has to look at how the CF is
structured and utilized.  Increased reliance on ASD for ac, supply,
etc.  Increased reliance on the Reserves could start by a multiyear
revitalization!.  Quite honestly, I think the Army owes it‘s existence
and reeqpt to peacekeeping right now.  The army is at fault as well for
allowing Regt politics to play in who and what are sent overseas ie 1HA
has not been anywhere since 92 Cyprus, and rotations overseas are bearly
meeting the mandated 20 res augmentation - 2 PPCLI in its heyday depl
with 50.  I don‘t know if this is true, but someone recently said we
have 1200 MPs in a CF of 60K...does this make sense?  1 MP for every 49
CF members?  Thats alot of speed traps that could be better used as
bayonets.      
I think our major problem is termed "Change Fatigue", inthat, we have
come through so much and come so far in the last decade that we are
unsure of the system we have in place.  It‘s easy to complain about how
we percieve the environment around us, however, if we look back with a
dispassionate eye, I think we are better now then in the 80s.  
I think we‘ve come along way.  Any comments?
Gunner sends......
John Dillon wrote:
> 
>   Dear John,
> I was reading your message about wanting to join the canadian army and was
> rather shocked as to why an americain would want to join.  I‘m not putting
> you down by any means it is just that the americain military has a lot more
> to offer than the canadian.
>
> It is true that a canadian soldier has about 3 times the amount of training
> as an americain but there are terrible draw backs.
> 
> First and fore most the pay.  americain soldiers are paid much more than
> canadian.  Some canadian soldiers had to take their families to soup
> kitchens to be able to feed them.  Recent pay raises have somewhat dimmed
> that problem but they‘re not totally abolished.
> 
> Secondly the canadian military is becoming to too dangerous.  Our soldiers
> are not allowed to use land mines at all, making it more difficult to defend
> against silent advancing enemys.  Our soldiers hand pistols were all taken
> away due to logistical problems.  Personal Equipment hasn‘t been updated
> since the 1960‘s and isn‘t going to be issued until 2002.  The once world
> renowed air-bourne has been cut back to 3 small support companies and rumor
> from a few connections w the military say it will be totally abolished next
> year.  Also, think numbers.  They always say saftey in numbers and that is
> not what the military has.  Recent reg force counts peg the infantry at a
> round 5000 plus maybe 5000 reserves.
> 
> If you are looking for great training, extremely compatant leadership, and a
> well equiped military i would recomend the british.  But if i were you i‘d
> keep away from the canadian rusting military.
> 
>     JOHN!!!
> 
> >From: "John Gilmour" 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Re: How can an American Join?
> >Date: Fri, 10 Mar 2000 09:19:37 -0500
> >
> >Yeah you have to become a Canadian citizen !
> >
> >
> >-----Original Message-----
> >From: Rob Kobold 
> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> >Date: Thursday, March 09, 2000 1:08 AM
> >Subject: How can an American Join?
> >
> >
> > >
> > >
> > >I have a quick question,
> > >
> > >Is it possible, and if so how, for an American to join
> > >the Canadian Army.  I was in the American Army and I
> > >met a lot of Canadians, but when I tried getting info
> > >about joining your army off the web it didn‘t seem
> > >likely.  Does anyone know any Americans who have done
> > >it, and if so, How????
> > >
> > >Thanks,
> > >
> > >Rob Kobold
> > >
> > >====
> > >"Language is a poor enough means of communication, I think we should use
> >every damn word we‘ve got"
> > >Henry Drummond Spencer Tracey, on profanity, "Inherit the Wind"
> > >Thank you for writing me, it gets lonely at the top. Please write again,
> >and, VOTE GREEN!!!!
> > >
> > >
> > >__________________________________________________
> > >Do You Yahoo!?
> > >Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
> > >http://im.yahoo.com
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> 
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Rob Kobold <rckobold@yahoo.com>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 14:38:47 -0800 (PST)*
John,
Do you have any contacts recruiters in Britian who
could help answer questions about joining there?  I
have thier web site address but no direct links to
someone over in the Ilse who could answer questions
like mine. Also, while I‘m on the subject, do you have
anyone in the Army recruiting you think might be able
to help me,
Thanks,
Rob
====
"Language is a poor enough means of communication, I think we should use every damn word we‘ve got"
Henry Drummond Spencer Tracey, on profanity, "Inherit the Wind"
Thank you for writing me, it gets lonely at the top. Please write again, and, VOTE GREEN!!!!
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
 http://im.yahoo.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Rob Kobold <rckobold@yahoo.com>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 14:40:20 -0800 (PST)*
My grandparents were Irish, would that help?
Rob
--- John Gilmour  wrote:
> Well to join up with the Brits‘ I still believe that
> you must at least live
> in the UK for a certain amount of time .  It may
> help if you can trace
> British ancestry to at least your Grandparents to
> get your residency status
> !
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: John Dillon 
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> Date: Saturday, March 11, 2000 1:34 PM
> Subject: Re: How can an American Join?
> 
> 
> >
> >It is harder for an americain to join the british
> comenwealth forces but
> for
> >a canadian it is easy.  I"m looking into the royal
> marines and all i have
> to
> >do is apply, go to britian, take the enterance test
> and they‘ll let me
> know.
> >  I‘m sure americains can do the same, with maybe a
> little bit more of a
> run
> >around.
> >
> >  JOHN!!!
> >>From: "John Gilmour" 
> >>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >>To: 
> >>Subject: Re: How can an American Join?
> >>Date: Sat, 11 Mar 2000 08:46:55 -0500
> >>
> >>I THINK THAT YOU WOULD HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM WITH
> THE AUSTRALIAN FORCES AS
> >>YOU WOULD WITH THE CANADIAN  BRITISH, THAT BEING
> THE QUESTION OF
> >>CITIZENSHIP, WHY NOT TRY THE FRENCH OR SPANISH
> FOREIGN LEGIONS .
> >>
> >>
> >>-----Original Message-----
> >>From: Rob Kobold 
> >>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> 
> >>Date: Saturday, March 11, 2000 4:59 AM
> >>Subject: Re: How can an American Join?
> >>
> >>
> >> >
> >> >
> >> >Dear John,
> >> >
> >> >Thanks for the advice.  I‘ve been an American
> soldier
> >> >though, and I‘m really looking for something
> >> >different.  I would try the Brits, but
> unfortunately
> >> >it deosn‘t look like they take foriegners.  As
> far as
> >> >pay goes, I was hoping to try for an officers
> slot.
> >> >I‘ve met immigrants to the US who became
> officers, so
> >> >I‘m trying to find someone else who will allow
> that.
> >> >Australia seems promising.  If you can offer any
> help
> >> >with my endeavors, I‘d appreciate it.
> >> >
> >> >Rob Kobold
> >> >
> >> >====
> >> >"Language is a poor enough means of
> communication, I think we should use
> >>every damn word we‘ve got"
> >> >Henry Drummond Spencer Tracey, on profanity,
> "Inherit the Wind"
> >> >Thank you for writing me, it gets lonely at the
> top. Please write again,
> >>and, VOTE GREEN!!!!
> >> >
> >> >
> >>
> >__________________________________________________
> >> >Do You Yahoo!?
> >> >Talk to your friends online with Yahoo!
> Messenger.
> >> >http://im.yahoo.com
> >>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
> >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account
> you wish
> >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in
> the
> >> >message body.
> >>
>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
> >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> >>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account
> you wish
> >>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >>message body.
> >
>
>______________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free Email at
>  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> 
>
--------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> 
====
"Language is a poor enough means of communication, I think we should use every damn word we‘ve got"
Henry Drummond Spencer Tracey, on profanity, "Inherit the Wind"
Thank you for writing me, it gets lonely at the top. Please write again, and, VOTE GREEN!!!!
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
 http://im.yahoo.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <davebo@seaside.net>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 15:48:50 -0800*
Try the" Legion Etranger", I believe you can join from St. Pierre 
Miquelon. sp?.  Lots more action anyways.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Rob Kobold" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 2:38 PM
Subject: Re: How can an American Join?
>
>
> John,
>
> Do you have any contacts recruiters in Britian who
> could help answer questions about joining there?  I
> have thier web site address but no direct links to
> someone over in the Ilse who could answer questions
> like mine. Also, while I‘m on the subject, do you have
> anyone in the Army recruiting you think might be able
> to help me,
>
> Thanks,
>
> Rob
>
> ====
> "Language is a poor enough means of communication, I think we should use
every damn word we‘ve got"
> Henry Drummond Spencer Tracey, on profanity, "Inherit the Wind"
> Thank you for writing me, it gets lonely at the top. Please write again,
and, VOTE GREEN!!!!
>
>
> __________________________________________________
> Do You Yahoo!?
> Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
>  http://im.yahoo.com 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 18:52:50 -0500*
I investigated joining the British Army myself a couple months ago myself
being a Canadian. I believe they do allow foreigners to apply
Canadians/Commonwealthers at least anyway but you have to arrange your own
transportation and residency in the UK while you go through the application
process. I‘m not sure how the citizenship thing works.
Jay
----- Original Message -----
From: "Rob Kobold" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 5:38 PM
Subject: Re: How can an American Join?
>
>
> John,
>
> Do you have any contacts recruiters in Britian who
> could help answer questions about joining there?  I
> have thier web site address but no direct links to
> someone over in the Ilse who could answer questions
> like mine. Also, while I‘m on the subject, do you have
> anyone in the Army recruiting you think might be able
> to help me,
>
> Thanks,
>
> Rob
>
> ====
> "Language is a poor enough means of communication, I think we should use
every damn word we‘ve got"
> Henry Drummond Spencer Tracey, on profanity, "Inherit the Wind"
> Thank you for writing me, it gets lonely at the top. Please write again,
and, VOTE GREEN!!!!
>
>
> __________________________________________________
> Do You Yahoo!?
> Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
>  http://im.yahoo.com 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Lawson" <kplawson@csolve.net>* on *Sun, 12 Mar 2000 12:25:49 -0800*
John:
        You obvious have not been on to many US Bases on pay day when many
troops complete pay line and then line up for green stamps. I was told in
late 80s that they were restricted to what I would call married other ranks.
Suggest you do a cost comparison of pay and cost of living which has changed
drastically in past few years to the south. The Grass is not always greener
on the other side of the fence.
2nd point suggest you carefully read causality rates for corresponding
battles.
  However until Tri service and the BS changes that followed we were one of
the highest paid professional military in NATO, The 1967 move of DND to
Civil service status never did work out we just ceased to be as professional
as civil rules and staffing applied.
  It is true present day restrictions on citizenship limit non Canadian
Citizens from enlisting. However if they "need em not feed em", like the US
during Viet Nam.
We have quite a history of US volunteers 1914-1917 and 1939 to 1941.
In late 50S and early 60s a back door immigration to Canada was possible by
non citizens enlisting in Canadian Military of the day.
These were the days of three years hard in the Army and many West Indians
 restricted immigration to Canada at time enlisted. I served with several
during this period and they made no bones about why they were in Canadian
Army. Suspect Australians did something similar during there Viet Nam
experience.
  For the RCEME type from Fort  Chambly am I wrong ? I was there to.
Keith Lawson
----- Original Message -----
From: John Dillon 
To: 
Sent: Friday, March 10, 2000 10:21 PM
Subject: Re: How can an American Join?
>
>   Dear John,
> I was reading your message about wanting to join the Canadian army and was
> rather shocked as to why an American would want to join.  I‘m not putting
> you down by any means it is just that the American military has a lot
more
> to offer than the Canadian.
>
> It is true that a Canadian soldier has about 3 times the amount of
training
> as an americain but there are terrible draw backs.
>
> First and fore most the pay.  americain soldiers are paid much more than
> canadian.  Some canadian soldiers had to take their families to soup
> kitchens to be able to feed them.  Recent pay raises have somewhat dimmed
> that problem but they‘re not totally abolished.
>
> Secondly the canadian military is becoming to too dangerous.  Our soldiers
> are not allowed to use land mines at all, making it more difficult to
defend
> against silent advancing enemys.  Our soldiers hand pistols were all taken
> away due to logistical problems.  Personal Equipment hasn‘t been updated
> since the 1960‘s and isn‘t going to be issued until 2002.  The once world
> renowed air-bourne has been cut back to 3 small support companies and
rumor
> from a few connections w the military say it will be totally abolished
next
> year.  Also, think numbers.  They always say saftey in numbers and that is
> not what the military has.  Recent reg force counts peg the infantry at a
> round 5000 plus maybe 5000 reserves.
>
> If you are looking for great training, extremely compatant leadership, and
a
> well equiped military i would recomend the british.  But if i were you i‘d
> keep away from the canadian rusting military.
>
>
>     JOHN!!!
>
>
> >From: "John Gilmour" 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Re: How can an American Join?
> >Date: Fri, 10 Mar 2000 09:19:37 -0500
> >
> >Yeah you have to become a Canadian citizen !
> >
> >
> >-----Original Message-----
> >From: Rob Kobold 
> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> >Date: Thursday, March 09, 2000 1:08 AM
> >Subject: How can an American Join?
> >
> >
> > >
> > >
> > >I have a quick question,
> > >
> > >Is it possible, and if so how, for an American to join
> > >the Canadian Army.  I was in the American Army and I
> > >met a lot of Canadians, but when I tried getting info
> > >about joining your army off the web it didn‘t seem
> > >likely.  Does anyone know any Americans who have done
> > >it, and if so, How????
> > >
> > >Thanks,
> > >
> > >Rob Kobold
> > >
> > >====
> > >"Language is a poor enough means of communication, I think we should
use
> >every damn word we‘ve got"
> > >Henry Drummond Spencer Tracey, on profanity, "Inherit the Wind"
> > >Thank you for writing me, it gets lonely at the top. Please write
again,
> >and, VOTE GREEN!!!!
> > >
> > >
> > >__________________________________________________
> > >Do You Yahoo!?
> > >Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
> > >http://im.yahoo.com
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *WJBS7@AOL.COM* on *Sun, 12 Mar 2000 21:38:03 EST*
STOP SENDING ME ALL THIS ****ING ****..
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gilmour" <jgilmour@atsrecruitment.com>* on *Mon, 13 Mar 2000 08:02:53 -0500*
Possibly as I believe people born in Ireland pre 1949 were still allowed
British Citizenship, as was Newfoundland, but really you should check with
the nearest British Consulate nearest to where you live ie. Vancouver,
Calgary, Toronto or with the British Embassy in Ottawa .
-----Original Message-----
From: Rob Kobold 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Saturday, March 11, 2000 6:03 PM
Subject: Re: How can an American Join?
>My grandparents were Irish, would that help?
>
>Rob
>
>--- John Gilmour  wrote:
>> Well to join up with the Brits‘ I still believe that
>> you must at least live
>> in the UK for a certain amount of time .  It may
>> help if you can trace
>> British ancestry to at least your Grandparents to
>> get your residency status
>> !
>>
>> -----Original Message-----
>> From: John Dillon 
>> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>> Date: Saturday, March 11, 2000 1:34 PM
>> Subject: Re: How can an American Join?
>>
>>
>> >
>> >It is harder for an americain to join the british
>> comenwealth forces but
>> for
>> >a canadian it is easy.  I"m looking into the royal
>> marines and all i have
>> to
>> >do is apply, go to britian, take the enterance test
>> and they‘ll let me
>> know.
>> >  I‘m sure americains can do the same, with maybe a
>> little bit more of a
>> run
>> >around.
>> >
>> >  JOHN!!!
>> >>From: "John Gilmour" 
>> >>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>> >>To: 
>> >>Subject: Re: How can an American Join?
>> >>Date: Sat, 11 Mar 2000 08:46:55 -0500
>> >>
>> >>I THINK THAT YOU WOULD HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM WITH
>> THE AUSTRALIAN FORCES AS
>> >>YOU WOULD WITH THE CANADIAN  BRITISH, THAT BEING
>> THE QUESTION OF
>> >>CITIZENSHIP, WHY NOT TRY THE FRENCH OR SPANISH
>> FOREIGN LEGIONS .
>> >>
>> >>
>> >>-----Original Message-----
>> >>From: Rob Kobold 
>> >>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>> 
>> >>Date: Saturday, March 11, 2000 4:59 AM
>> >>Subject: Re: How can an American Join?
>> >>
>> >>
>> >> >
>> >> >
>> >> >Dear John,
>> >> >
>> >> >Thanks for the advice.  I‘ve been an American
>> soldier
>> >> >though, and I‘m really looking for something
>> >> >different.  I would try the Brits, but
>> unfortunately
>> >> >it deosn‘t look like they take foriegners.  As
>> far as
>> >> >pay goes, I was hoping to try for an officers
>> slot.
>> >> >I‘ve met immigrants to the US who became
>> officers, so
>> >> >I‘m trying to find someone else who will allow
>> that.
>> >> >Australia seems promising.  If you can offer any
>> help
>> >> >with my endeavors, I‘d appreciate it.
>> >> >
>> >> >Rob Kobold
>> >> >
>> >> >====
>> >> >"Language is a poor enough means of
>> communication, I think we should use
>> >>every damn word we‘ve got"
>> >> >Henry Drummond Spencer Tracey, on profanity,
>> "Inherit the Wind"
>> >> >Thank you for writing me, it gets lonely at the
>> top. Please write again,
>> >>and, VOTE GREEN!!!!
>> >> >
>> >> >
>> >>
>> >__________________________________________________
>> >> >Do You Yahoo!?
>> >> >Talk to your friends online with Yahoo!
>> Messenger.
>> >> >http://im.yahoo.com
>> >>
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>> >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
>> message
>> >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account
>> you wish
>> >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in
>> the
>> >> >message body.
>> >>
>>
>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>> >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
>> message
>> >>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account
>> you wish
>> >>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> >>message body.
>> >
>>
>>______________________________________________________
>> >Get Your Private, Free Email at
>>  http://www.hotmail.com 
>> >
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
>> message
>> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
>> wish
>> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> >message body.
>>
>>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
>> message
>> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
>> wish
>> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> message body.
>>
>
>====
>"Language is a poor enough means of communication, I think we should use
every damn word we‘ve got"
>Henry Drummond Spencer Tracey, on profanity, "Inherit the Wind"
>Thank you for writing me, it gets lonely at the top. Please write again,
and, VOTE GREEN!!!!
>
>
>__________________________________________________
>Do You Yahoo!?
>Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
>http://im.yahoo.com
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

